#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petroleum Refining >  >  >  Exxon Refinery Construction Materials Manual

## manu75

Hi friends,



can anyone share the Exxon Refinery Construction Materials Manual? Really thanks in advance!See More: Exxon Refinery Construction Materials Manual

----------


## AD_Khan

Hi Friends,
I also need this manual if anyone of you have. Other companies manual related to Metallurgy for refinery will also be very appreciated. 
Kind Regards,
AD

----------


## AD_Khan

Hi Friends,
I also need this manual if anyone of you have. Other companies manual related to Metallurgy for refinery will also be very appreciated. 
Kind Regards,
AD

----------


## sumon emam

You may try this:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sumon emam

You may try this:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## aragorn

Thanks

----------


## ASG

thanks

----------


## kagrawal

Thank you dear

----------


## kagrawal

Thank u dear

----------


## mohamad3010

thanks

----------


## Noppakhun

Thank you

----------


## marek13

Thanks

----------


## solos wanos

Thanks mate. Link still working

See More: Exxon Refinery Construction Materials Manual

----------


## racp12

Mr. sumon emam,
Thank you very much for sharing this useful file

----------

